# British Brunch



## rico23sangha (Aug 20, 2015)

Who is up for all getting together British folks and having an amazing brunch? For me MeetUp.com is not the best and doesnt gather momentum!

Girders is 199aed for booze and food and plays live music has beer pong!

Where are all the fun brits?


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

ah yea Girders is quality for a good beer, had a cracking night there couple weeks ago!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't stand Girders, full of people I left the UK to avoid.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Oi, mate. Thought you and Iggie boy were in there every weekend?



The Rascal said:


> I can't stand Girders, full of people I left the UK to avoid.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> I can't stand Girders, full of people I left the UK to avoid.


and here comes the fun police


----------



## Greeky01 (Aug 14, 2015)

Yussif said:


> and here comes the fun police



Haha - Exactly...................


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Some of the brunches that I have been to in Dubai have been truly horrific!
Full of tattooed chavs that would not look out of place in Benidorm!
They go there just for the booze and polifiller (we call these people poli's - Persons of Low Intellgence) - so when the poli's are eating brunch or at cheap burger joints - they are eating polifiller!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> I can't stand Girders, full of people I left the UK to avoid.


I go to Girders.

To remind myself why I've enjoyed only spending 3 of the last 22 years in the UK.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Some of the brunches that I have been to in Dubai have been truly horrific!
> Full of tattooed chavs that would not look out of place in Benidorm!


My experience of the Jumeirah Beach Hotel exactly ..... genuinely I heard a couple of scrapping yoofs being dragged apart by their respective 'girlfriends' with one of them saying 'Leave him alone Kev - he isnt worth it'.

So many Miss Piggy's around as well.

Why come to Dubai and associate with your own countrymen ?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I used to know a Rico Sangha, he used to frequent Girders quite a lot from what I recall.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Only been to Girders once despite living across the road from it for a year and a half. When I went it was full of overly vocal Northern Irish types and it had McEwans Lager on tap. Not my kind of place really.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Oi, mate. Thought you and Iggie boy were in there every weekend?


we go some where with a lot more class...we can teach you, but it will cost you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The last time I went to girders, I swore I would never return. Three fights in the space of two hours!!! Dreadful place.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

British brunches? Oh hell NO! Can't be doing seeing the chav brigade just sitting there getting wasted for four hours.

We prefer international dining experiences which a mixed nationality bag of friends, having decent conversations and not listening to slurred shouting people who then start scrapping. 100% my idea of hell.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

rico23sangha said:


> Who is up for all getting together British folks and having an amazing brunch? For me MeetUp.com is not the best and doesnt gather momentum!
> 
> Girders is 199aed for booze and food and plays live music has beer pong!
> 
> Where are all the fun brits?





Yussif said:


> ah yea Girders is quality for a good beer, had a cracking night there couple weeks ago!





Yussif said:


> and here comes the fun police





Greeky01 said:


> Haha - Exactly...................


Looks like you've been trounced on the opinion stakes.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

One more down vote. Terrible place with far too much testosterone.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

if your looking for a british brunch, Coopers in Abu Dhabi does one. Sunday Roast AED180 i think. Also no fights, its my favourite brunch tbh


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

rico23sangha said:


> Where are all the fun brits?


Making enquiries as to whether your residency can be revoked on the basis of being an embarrassment to the UK ?

We came here to escape Britain, not to encourage the worst that Britain has to continue here


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> if your looking for a british brunch, Coopers in Abu Dhabi does one. Sunday Roast AED180 i think. Also no fights, its my favourite brunch tbh


To have a favourite it means you have to have been to more than one place Mstr Iggles....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> To have a favourite it means you have to have been to more than one place Mstr Iggles....


Gotta keep the Abu Dhabi Stone off some how 

I've been to a couple different ones around Abu Dhabi, this reminds me home.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Making enquiries as to whether your residency can be revoked on the basis of being an embarrassment to the UK ?
> 
> We came here to escape Britain, not to encourage the worst that Britain has to continue here


I second this lol I literally held my head in shame at a girls comment on the 7 Days article of Martyrs day being announced 'Yay one more day of partying and drinking' - SERIOUSLY!!! Shameful. These people make me cringe.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> I second this lol I literally held my head in shame at a girls comment on the 7 Days article of Martyrs day being announced 'Yay one more day of partying and drinking' - SERIOUSLY!!! Shameful. These people make me cringe.


I am sure there is a thread "Rascals hot date" where I got lambasted for having this point of view of British girls


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> I am sure there is a thread "Rascals hot date" where I got lambasted for having this point of view of British girls


If only you knew who it really was, you'd laugh!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

iggles said:


> I am sure there is a thread "Rascals hot date" where I got lambasted for having this point of view of British girls


But we're not all like that.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> But we're not all like that.


after a bottle of lambrini and black - you're all the same :eyebrows::eyebrows:

Anyway, Coopers is a good Sunday Roast with unlimited vodka and orange


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Guaranteed to spend time in the loo. Face down. 



iggles said:


> unlimited vodka and orange


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Lambrini and Black? urgh purlease! Not my kinda drink.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Lambrini and Black? urgh purlease! Not my kinda drink.


Yeah, you're more of a Buckfast gal eh?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Yeah, you're more of a Buckfast gal eh?


I don't even know what that is


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> I don't even know what that is


Your profile states....

"A seasoned expat who loves watersports" :spit:

I am sure you do :heh::heh::heh:

Razzle will get this.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I've spent the last 3 days in Riyadh. Right now, I'd be willing to tolerate Girders if only for a quick drink.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I've spent the last 3 days in Riyadh. Right now, I'd be willing to tolerate Girders if only for a quick drink.


I feel your pain - i've been in Jeddah (not nearly as harsh as Riyadh to be fair) on and off for the last 6 months, currently here for 25 of the 31 days of august, and plenty more to come......


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I've spent the last 3 days in Riyadh. Right now, I'd be willing to tolerate Girders if only for a quick drink.


You could do so much better than Girders though.

Like Jockeys.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

IS Saudi really that bad?


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

iggles said:


> IS Saudi really that bad?


Hmm, not really - it is what you make of it, but it's a massive difference from Dubai (which in turn was supposed to be a big culture shock when moving from UK for example).

All shops/retail units close for the prayers each day, so you have to plan eating out, grocery store shopping etc etc, as the doors are locked and shutters drawn. Add to that, the more conservative nature of everything, I've seen taxi's pulled over to check occupancy of males/females to ensure they are related (i regularly travel with female colleagues, and haven't been "caught" yet!!) add to that, the separate entrances in most establishments for single men & families, which makes eating out a lonely existence (again it is possible to eat with my female colleagues in some locations, but mostly this is the exception).

And I am working in Jeddah, which is far more relaxed than Riyadh - now the thought of working there, would terrify me!!!! 

Oh and I forgot to mention the driving................... i do not know how to describe this, demolition derby perhaps might be the best way to explain


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The driving, the horror.


----------

